# Here comes Goni!



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2015)

Big typhoon coming right over Kyushu tomorrow morning, typhoon Goni. Currently its center is just north of the Amami Islands. Max winds at 125 mph (gusts to 155), but it will be a minimal typhoon by the time it reaches us. Should be interesting anyways. Here's the most recent satellite shot 9 pm Japan time. The K is Kyushu and the blue arrow is the probable path.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2015)

Be safe. Protect the wife and plants.


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 24, 2015)

Be safe-my best wishes


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2015)

3 a.m. and it isn't looking good. The storm hasn't lost strength or it's well defined eye and it has nearly halved the distance to Kyushu. It will be over us in 6-8 hours during the morning commute. All public offices are closed I'm sure, but private business is another matter. I'm up because my house is already getting a good whipping.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 24, 2015)

Gosh....


----------



## eggshells (Aug 24, 2015)

They sure are getting stronger and stronger those typhoons. I don't remember them having those crazy kilometer per hour winds. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Good luck Tom. Hope you got the plants safely tucked away.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2015)

Keep safe, Tom.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 24, 2015)

The US news from Japan now is the Neikki "stock market" being down... nothing on the typhoon. Hope the typhoon wasn't too bad.


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2015)

Tom - Stay safe and keep us posted. I'm sure things will be well.


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2015)

Duck and run is my philosophy. Keep us posted if you 
have power. I think I might quit whining about a few
hard rains.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 25, 2015)

Luckily the storm fell apart after hitting shore. Central Kyushu has significant mountain ranges and the water this far north is cooler than a typhoon likes. Nevertheless, we got a good blow here. Landfall areas to the south must have had a bad time of it since in came in with 112+ mph winds. 

By the time it reached here they were down significantly, but we still got gusts over 50 mph for sure. It was bad for maybe 2 hours. The old shed in the back lost part of its roof and everything got soaked inside, and a few of my tree ferns got ripped up - otherwise everything seems OK. I'll do a more close check tomorrow morning once the storm is totally finished. The power never went down thankfully, and since it was a fast moving storm, rainfall wasn't so bad either. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Clark (Aug 25, 2015)

Happy to hear you are fine.
Being next to the water can be a real nail biter at times.


----------



## Marco (Aug 25, 2015)

Tom - I knew things would turn out well. Now the inventory on plants!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2015)

Good news!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 25, 2015)

Maybe you can find more neofins on the ground?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2015)

Good news, Tom.


----------



## abax (Aug 25, 2015)

Whew! Glad it's over.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 26, 2015)

Love to hear good news.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 26, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Maybe you can find more neofins on the ground?



Actually your comment made me go out and see if any had fallen. I found none, but there is a small one that is dangling from just a few roots (the same as before the storm). It is remarkable it remained up there. I did put out a few Dendrobium moniliforme up a protected valley nearby though.

In case you were wondering where that first fallen N. falcata ended up, I put in on a tree overhanging a wild river in another mountain ridge a few weeks ago. Here it is. I hope it does well:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 27, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Actually your comment made me go out and see if any had fallen. I found none, but there is a small one that is dangling from just a few roots (the same as before the storm). It is remarkable it remained up there. I did put out a few Dendrobium moniliforme up a protected valley nearby though.
> 
> In case you were wondering where that first fallen N. falcata ended up, I put in on a tree overhanging a wild river in another mountain ridge a few weeks ago. Here it is. I hope it does well:



I regularly find my neos (planted in small basket pots) off the growing table and on the ground. Ironic that your neos survived a major typhoon without any issues.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2015)

Ghosts!?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 29, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Ghosts!?




He must have cats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 31, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Ghosts!?



Yup, lots of ghosts here and gods - depending on how you classify, the number is nearly uncountable. This particular valley doesn't have any known ghosts.



cnycharles said:


> He must have cats



Eh? I don't have any, but the feral cats of the neighborhood have me


----------

